# Dog pulling on lead and choking himself



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I may have caused myself this problem so I'm trying to find ways to put a stop to it.
We have a field just next to my house, its 30 seconds away. Ever since Bruno had all his jabs and was good to go we've played on the field and rarely gone on walks anywhere else (I let him off his lead on the field).
Last time I took him to the vets I said his claws were getting sharp and she told me to walk him on solid ground more as the field isn't course enough to grind his claws down.
Ever since then I've taken him on a walk for around 30 minutes then we finish our walk on the field where I let him off for 5/ 10 mins. 
The whole time he is walking on his lead is a nightmare! He pulls from the minute we walk out the front door until the minute I let him off on the field. The whole time he sounds like he is choking and gasping for air because of how tight the lead is round his neck because of the constant pulling, sometimes he pulls that hard he starts coughing. It sounds awful.
I really need some tips on how to put an end to this, its making our walks really unpleasent. He loves being on the field off his lead and I enjoy playing with him on there. If it was possible I'd have him on there all the time but like the vet said, I need to take him on solid ground also so that isn't an option.

Any advice would be great (seems like all I've done since I joined is ask for advice, hopefully one day I can give some back)


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Clip his claws regularly. Problem solved.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Use a harness:

https://mekuti.co.uk/harness_shop.htm


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I'm sure some great experts in dog knowledge will come along with lots of different theories. But first of all for what its worth from me, buy a harness and attach the lead to that and secondly do some training with a good local trainer on heel work, basically you've not taught him how a dog should behave on a lead so he's just desperate to get to where he's going.

There's lot of harnesses on the market no need at first to get for an expensive on and it dosen't need to be an anti pulling one. 
I use Ancol's harnesses on my two which the trainer we were with at the tine recommended. Dog Products: Training And Control: Harnesses: Nylon Harnesses


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

We chose not to use a harness, but have been persistent with lead training. It's still a work in progress so not saying our way is perfect, but she only pulls now when she needs the toilet or is excited! 

It has been fairly tedious to be honest but great to realise it's paying off. EVERY time she pulls we stop. As soon as the tension goes, we carry on. We use treats and silly happy voices to encourage her to walk to heel looking up at us.

Definitely takes time, so if we don't have time on a particular day we just drive to an off lead walk.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

It&#8217;s not about the choke chain, it&#8217;s about training.

I have my clients walk their dogs on a long line- 20 feet (use a harness for leverage). They walk briskly and when the dog gets ahead of them or pulls, they change directions. The dog is pulled off balance because the harness controls the shoulders. Dog follows owner. Keep changing directions. The fastest learner took six minutes, the longest took 6 days, 2x a day, 45 minutes each time. Average is 20 to 25 minutes before the dog stops pulling. You notice that no matter how many times you change directions or how fast you move, the dog keeps the lead loose because he is paying attention to you.

Do the long line work a few times out in the field instead of letting him off lead. I like to do just long line for a couple of days to a week before adding cues (sit, down, come) that we have been practicing. After this, start working on calling him to heel for a few steps, then releasing. If he is happy to come to your side for praise, do that, if he is stubborn or resistant, add a treat. Obviously, he needs to have a release word, so work on that at home. Walk him on a shorter leash on pavement once you have him heeling for more than a few minutes at a time. When you start heeling him, make sharp turns so you can work him on proper procedure for city walks.


----------



## Jodfblue (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with the points about using a harness and loose lead training, but that will take time!

In the meantime, why not reverse your walks? Do the off-lead in the field first and then some road-walking. My dog walks much better on his lead after he's had a run. Hope that helps.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Agree with the last comment. Be practical. When the dog has had a nice run, walk on the road for a bit. Don`t `go` anywhere - just wander about. Chat to him. The dog pulls because he wants to get somewhere. If he`s not sure where he`s going he shouldn`t pull.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Could you join a local dog training club? if its a good one you will get lots of help/advice how to walk with your dog


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> Clip his claws regularly. Problem solved.


The vet clipped his claws when I told her they were too long but she acidentally clipped them too far down and he cried. I felt awful and really don't want to risk doing that again. Thank you for your input though 

My dog must of read what I typed last night, we've just been out for a walk for a full hour and he's been great. Hardly any pulling and when he wasn't it was very little, not making him choke or pulling my arm. Hopefully I'm not speaking too soon and he will keep making progress, I'll be over the moon if this is the end of it.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've done grooming and if the dog has black nails I tend to use a nail file on them rather than clipping them as its easy to nick the quick. Regular trip round the block on pavements will help.
You could try a harness with a centre ring and/or a headcollar. Dogmatic are good.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> Clip his claws regularly. Problem solved.


The OP came here looking for advice on how to stop his dog pulling on lead.

I thought that you're a Professional Trainer?

"Clip his Claws" isn't very helpful.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It is worth persevering because, even if on day to day life your dog is mainly off lead, you never know when you may have to walk him on a lead- such as to and from the car to the vet/boarding kennels etc.

The training is well worth it!

Glad you are making progress.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> It is worth persevering because, even if on day to day life your dog is mainly off lead, you never know when you may have to walk him on a lead- such as to and from the car to the vet/boarding kennels etc.
> 
> The training is well worth it!
> 
> Glad you are making progress.


Thanks, I was really happy tonight. I took him on the field after our walk around the streets. For the first time ever he came back to me when I shouted him instead of running after a dog that he had seen. I was over the moon.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweety said:


> "Clip his Claws" isn't very helpful.


It isn't and it is.... if they grow long then the quick grows long as well.

So nipping the tips off the claws more regularly, with encourage the quick to recede.

Once they are at the right length then keep up the road-work, or just make sure they are regularly trimmed and not allowed to overgrow again.

I have this problem with Rue - her nails grow unbelievably fast - luckily she doesn't mind them being trimmed.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> It isn't and it is.... if they grow long then the quick grows long as well.
> 
> So nipping the tips off the claws more regularly, with encourage the quick to recede.
> 
> ...


I agree. Clipping the claws regularly, even a small amount, is the best way to keep them short.

I thought the OP was asking for advice about how to stop his dog pulling and choking himself though and I thought that, as a Professional Dog Trainer, BoredomBusters could have been a little more helpful.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Dan Glennon said:


> The vet clipped his claws when I told her they were too long but she acidentally clipped them too far down and he cried. I felt awful and really don't want to risk doing that again. Thank you for your input though
> 
> .


Vets are always doing that. If you just take a tiny bit off once a week that won't happen.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> It isn't and it is.... if they grow long then the quick grows long as well.
> 
> So nipping the tips off the claws more regularly, with encourage the quick to recede.
> 
> ...


I'm quite lucky with Bruno, his claws don't grow that fast so a walk around the block every other day should do fine. I'm starting to enjoy having him on the lead more anyway now his pulling is getting under control.


----------



## Simples (May 2, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Use a harness:
> 
> https://mekuti.co.uk/harness_shop.htm


There's also the fleece ones from dog-games.co.uk You could also try recall on the lead so when he starts to get excited and pulls call him back treat him and walk the other way.

You won't get very far but it should help


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a drawer full of harnesses and the Perfect Fit from Dog Games is the one I go for every time. The front ring stops pulling instantly. The problem with front control harnesses they are a management tool, they control the pulling but they don't teach the dog not to pull in the first place. There really is no substitute or shortcut for loose lead walking, it takes time and it takes lots and lots of consistency, so sometimes you need a back up that you can use when you need to get somewhere without turning it into a full blown training session and without undoing the training you have already done. A harness with a front ring is perfect for that. 

My dog spends a lot of time off lead and we have had exactly the same problems as you, claws and all. Running through the woods just doesn't wear down claws like walking on the road, and walking on the road is a nightmare because of the pulling, and the pulling is bad because we don't practice on the lead enough. It is all a viscous circle, so the answer is to find a balance. I used to run my dog around the field for a few minutes to get rid of some excess energy before walking to the woods for our proper walk, but it didn't really make any difference. Then I found that rather than just letting him run, we had to have a good five minutes of intensive fetch with a ball thrower. That really got the over excitement out of the way and it also meant that he was more focused on me and what I was doing than if he was just off doing his own thing.

The other thing to bear in mind is to try and vary your routine, at the moment you are being entirely predicatable and dogs just love that. If you are going to walk for half an hour and then have some off lead time your dog knows whats coming and just wants to get to the good bit. If he pulls faster through the boring walk he gets to play time quicker, mix it up and keep him guessing.

Good luck.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

Good advise to mix it up, I'm going to start doing it this week. Funny enough, as soon as I walk out my front door he pulls all the way to the field. As soon as I walk past the field and he realises he isn't going on it he stops pulling for a while, then when he knows were near there again he will start pulling really badly again. 

I'll start mixing it up, even missing the field a few days a week then see how it goes


----------

